# Ritchey WCS carbon Evo equivalent



## tjjm36m3

I didn't know there's a Ritchey specific forum, posted this in the components forum also.

I like the Ritchey Logic WCS-Carbon Evo handlebar geometry, but not the price and the fact the material is carbon. Cany anyone point out the equivalent in the Ritchey lineup but made of alloy? Their website doesn't offer much info. Also I assume the width dimension is measured from outside to outside. Thanks.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

We don't make an exact equivalent. If you like the top section I'd recommend the WCS EvoCurve. It's exactly the same but has a more rounded shallow drop. However, if you like the drops of the WCS Carbon Evo I'd suggest the WCS Logic II's. Same drops but they have a more traditional round and straight top section. Both bars come in a variety of sizes and colors. Hope this helps. Let me know if you have anymore questions.


----------



## tjjm36m3

Thanks Dave! Yeah I think I'll go with the WCS Logic II. If I do notice the reach is a little bit shorter, I can always change to a 10mm longer stem. But the difference in reach between the WCS Logic II and WCS carbon evo is only 6mm and probably not noticeable and I don't mind the traditional round and straight top section. Thanks again.


----------



## 88 rex

Ritchey_Dave said:


> I'd recommend the WCS EvoCurve.



I love this bar. Just works well for me in all hand positions and over multiple hours of riding..


----------

